# سؤال بخصوص البلازما



## Hussein2014 (17 يونيو 2013)

ان شاء الله مشروعي بلازما
فكنت سمعت استخدام جريده مسننه افضل من بور سكرو مع بلازما لان سرعته اسرع من السكرو و البلازما تحتاج سرعه عكس التفريز
و لو الكلام ده صح
انهي افضب servo motor ولا stepper motor 

و حسابات الجريده ازاي لاني لم اتعامل معها و انا بحضر معلومات هن المشروع
و ممكن اشتري torch منين و في حدود كام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للجريدة هي انسب لعمل البلازما وهي مستخدمه في معظم ماكينات الروتر أيضا

التورش تشتريه من وسط البلد شارع الجمهورية ومن شارع فيصل بالجيزة اسأل بإذن الله توصل

الاسعار تبدأ من 7000 جنيه ولكن النتيجة قد لا تعجبك التورش المحترم هو هيبرثيرم امريكي يبدأ من 26000 جنيه تقريبا قد يختلف السعر بالزيادة او النقصان قليلا لان هذه المعلومات عندي من فتره


----------



## Hussein2014 (20 يونيو 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بالنسبة للجريدة هي انسب لعمل البلازما وهي مستخدمه في معظم ماكينات الروتر أيضا
> 
> ...


الف شكر
اولا هو فكره عمل الجريده ازاي و تتجاب منين ؟
ثانيا انا عايز اي تورش لمجرد اعمل المشروع عليه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 يونيو 2013)

الجريدة موجودة في السبتيه


----------



## ahmed55ra (17 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله وبركاته 
انا كنت بسأل عن التورش هو ليه قدره معينه والا انا بشتريه برقم معين مع العلم انى عاوز اقطع صاج 1.5 ملم 
وعاوز اعرف طريقة توصيله بالماكينه و التحكم فيه لو امكن
وشكرا.


----------



## sohailmohamed (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يمكنك استخدام 20 أمبير مصدر البلازما من الصين 20A مؤهلة للقص 20 ملم معتدل الصلب موتور سيرفو هو أفضل خيار وحدة تحكم باستخدام الحاسب الآلي والشعلة المورد تحكم الارتفاع hydcnc في الصين.


----------

